# Mighty Mac Sprayer hose



## RPelz (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi,
Picked up a Mighty Mac PS322T sprayer and have been trying to get it up and running. I need to replace the hose and was wondering if anyone can advise me as to whether a regular pressure washer hose would be ok to use. The old hose (3/8") looks like it had a 3000psi rating and I saw some replacement pressure washer hose, also 3/8", that had 4000+ psi rating, crimped on stainless fittings and brass quick-connects at a local store. Is there anything special about ag sprayer hose/fittings that would make it more chemically resistant than the pressure washer hose? I believe the sprayer is rated to go up to 300psi max.

Ron


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 2, 2018)

I would try and get hoses from someplace like Tractor Supply that way you make sure you get chemical resistant hoses.


----------

